# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  إذا أمسكت القلم فانتبه ....

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال لي صاحبي يومًا: اكتب ما تريد، قلت له يا صاحبي: أنا ممن لا يحسنون الكتابة،  فقال: اكتب فكل إنسان بداخله كلام، فسايرته وأمسكت بقلمي لأكتب، لكن كتبت  بقلم رصاص على ورق لا يثبت عليه كلام، ها هو حالي وحال من كتب وتكلم في غير  فنِّه وزرع في غير أرضه، فعمله كالنقش على الرمال .....

لذا جال بخاطري نقل نصائح أرباب الأقلام وفرسان الميدان في الأدب والشعر والبيان، حتى يستنير بها من أراد السير على الدرب، فهلَّ شمرنا عن ساعد الجد ...


1 - يقول ابن أبي الإصبع: (وإياك وتعقيد المعاني، وتقعير الألفاظ، واعمل في  أحبِّ الأغراض إليك، وفيما يوافق طبعك، والنفوس تعطى على الرغبة مالا تعطى  على الرهبة). انظر مقدمة كتابه: (تحرير التحبير) (21 - 22).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

2 - قال ابن أبي الإصبع المصري: (ولا تعمل نظمًا عند الملل، ولا تؤلف كلامًا وقت  الضجر فإن الكثير معه قليل، والنفيس معه خسيس). انظر مقدمة كتابه تحبير  التحرير: (١٩).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

3- يقول الفرزدق: (لقد يمر عليَّ الزمن وإنَّ قلع ضرس من أضراسي لأهون عليَّ من أن أقول بيتًا واحدًا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

4 - يقول ابن أبي الإصبع المصري: (ولا تخرجها عنك إلا بعد تدقيق النقد وإنعام النظر، فقد كان الحطيئة يعمل القصيدة في شهر، وينقَّحها في شهرين اقتداءً بزهير فإنه كان راويته).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أقول: ما أروع: (الكلمة)، إذا كان مصدرها: (الوحي)، وما أوقع: (الدعوة) على  القلوب، إذا كان أساسها: (الحكمة)، وما أنفع: (النصيحة)، إذا كانت على  طريقة السلف.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

5 - يقول ابن أبي الإصبع المصري: (ولا تجعل كل الكلام عاليًا شريفًا، ولا وضيعًا نازلًا، بل فصِّله تفصيل العقود، فإن العقد إذا كان كله نفيسًا لا يظهر حسن فوائده، ول يبين كمال واسطته).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

6 - قال ابن طباطبا: (ويكون كالنَّساج الحاذق الذي يفوِّق وشيه بأحسن التفويق، ويسدِّيه ويُنيَّره ولا يهلهل شيئًا منه فيشينه، وكنقاش الدقيق الذي يضع الأصباغ في أحسن تقاسيم نقشه، ويشبع كل صبغ منه حتى يتضاعف حسنه في العيان، وكناظم الجوهر الذي يولِّف بين النفيس منها والثمين الرائق، ولا يشين عقوده بأن يفاوت بين جواهرها في نظمها وتنسيقها، وكذلك الشاعر إذا أسّس شعره على أن يأتي فيه بالكلام البدوي الفصيح لم يخلط به الحضري بالمولّد، وإذا أتى بلفظة غريبة أتبعها أخواتها، وكذلك إذا سهل ألفاظه لم يخلط بها الألفاظ الوحشية النافرة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أقول: مهما تحرك القلم وكتب، تبقى أمورًا حبيسة لا يستطيع القلم البوح بها أو: التعبير عنها.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

7 - يقول الشاعر (محمود غنيم):

 مَا النَّاسُ إِلاَّ كَاتِبٌ أَوْ شَاعِرٌ ... أَوْ: نَاقِدٌ وَسِوَاهُمُ أَصْفَارُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أقول: القلم إذا استقام معتقده سُدِّد وعالج وكان سيفًا على رقاب المارقين، ورحيقًا وراحة على قلوب المؤمنين.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أقول: معارك الأقلام الشعرية والأدبية لها دور كبير في ترسيخ القيم العقدية  والأخلاقية وتفنيد الشبهات والأباطيل ودحضها؛ بل لها دور في رفع الروح من  ذُلٍ ومهانة إلى رفعة ومكانة، ودونكم قول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لحسان  بن ثابت: (اهجوا قريشًا؛ فإنه أشد عليها من رشق النبل). مسلم: (2490).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أقول: تغزو القلوب وتفتح الصدور وتتوغل في أعماق الوجدان فتزلزله وتحركه من أسفل  إلى عنان السماء، أو: تُلقي به إلى الحضيض، وتزين له الأمور فتبرق في  عينيه، أو: تزهده فيها فيلقي بها خلف ظهره ... إنها الكلمة .... وصدق  رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من البيان لسحرًا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول يحيى بن خالد: (لا يزال الرَّجُل في فُسحة مِن عقله ما لَم يَقُل شعرًا، أو يُصنِّف كتابًا). انظر: (معجم الأدباء) لياقوت الحموي: (1/ 11).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وقيل: (لا يزال المرء مستورًا وفي مندوحةٍ، ما لَم يصنع شِعرًا أو يؤلِّف كتابًا؛ لأنَّ شعره تَرجُمانُ عِلمه، وتأليفَه عنوانُ عَقله).  انظر: العمدة في صناعة الشِّعر ونقده"، لابن رشيقٍ القيروانِيِّ 1/ 181

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول الخطيب البغداديُّ: (مَن صنَّف فقد جعَل عقلَه على طبقٍ يعرِضُه على الناس). انظر: سِيَر أعلام النُّبلاء"، للذهبِي 18/ 281

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وقِيل: (مَن صنَّف كتابًا فقد استُهدِف؛ فإن أحسن فقد استُعطف، وإن أساء فقد استُقذف). يُنسَب للجاحظ كما في "زهر الآداب" للحصْري 1/ 183

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وقيل: (عقول الرِّجال في أطراف أقلامِها). انظر: عيون الأخبار" لابن قُتَيبة 1/ 107

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل للشعبيِّ: أيُّ شيء تعرف به عقلَ الرَّجل؟ قال: (إذا كتَب فأجاد). العِقْد الفريد" لابن عبدربِّه 4/ 174

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول ابن عبْدِربِّه: (فإنْ كان لا بُدَّ لك من طَلَب أدوات الكِتابَة فتَصفَّحْ مِن رسائل  المُتقدِّمين ما يُعتمَد عليه، ومن رسائل المُتأخِّرين ما يُرْجَع إليه،  ومن نوادر الكَلام ما تَستعين به، ومن الأشعار والأخبار، والسِّيَر  والأسمار ما يَتَّسِع به مَنْطِقُك، ويَطولُ به قَلَمُك، وانظر في كتُب  المقامات والخُطب، ومُجاوبة العَرَب، ومعاني العجم، وحُدود المَنْطق،  وأمْثال الفُرس ورسائلهم، وعُهودهم وسيرهم، ووقائعهم ومَكايدهم في  حُروبِهم، والوَثائق والصُّور وكُتب السجلاَّت والأمانات، وقَرْض الشِّعر  الجَيِّد، وعِلْم العروض، بعد أن تَكون مُتوسِّطًا في علم النَّحو  والغَريب؛ لتكون ماهرًا تنتزعُ آيَ القرآن في مواضعها، والأمثالَ في  أماكنها؛ فإنَّ تَضْمين المَثل السَّائر، والبَيْت الغابر البارع، مِمَّا  يزين كتابك). انظر:  (العِقْد الفريد): (4/ 175).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول ابن عبْدِربِّه: (فتخَيَّرْ  من الألفاظ أرْجحَها لفظًا، وأجْزَلَها معنًى، وأشرفَها جوهرًا، وأكرَمَها  حسَبًا، وأليَقَها في مكانِها، وأشكَلها في موضعها؛ فإن حاولْتَ صَنعةَ  رسالة فَزِن اللَّفظة قبل أن تُخرجها بِميزانِ التَّصريف إذا عَرضتْ،  وعايرِ الكلمةَ بِمعيارها إذا سنَحتْ، فإنه ربَّما مَرَّ بك موضعٌ يكون  مَخرج الكلام إذا كتبتَ: "أنا فاعل" أحسنَ من أن تكتب: "أنا أفعل"، وموضع  آخر يكون فيه: "استفعلت"، أحلى من: "فعلت"؛ فأَدِرِ الكلامَ على أماكنه،  وقلِّبْه على جميعِ وُجوهه، فأيّ لَفظةٍ رأيتَها أخفَّ في المكان الذي  ندبتَها إليه، وأنزعَ إلى الموضع الذي راودْتَها عليه، فأوْقِعْها فيه، ولا  تجعل اللَّفظة قَلِقةً في موضعها، نافرةً عن مكانِها، فإنَّك متى فعلت  هجَّنْتَ الموضعَ الذي حاولت تَحسينه، وأفسدتَ المكانَ الذي أردتَ إصلاحه؛  فإنَّ وضْعَ الألفاظ في غير أماكنها، وقَصْدَك بِها إلى غير مصابها، إنَّما  هو كتَرْقيع الثوب الذي لَم تَتشابه رِقاعُه، ولَم تتقارب أجزاؤه، فخرج من  حَدِّ الجدَّة، وتغيَّر حُسْنُه، كما قال الشاعر:
*إِنَّ الْجَدِيدَ إِذَا مَا زِيدَ فِي خَلَقٍ 

تَبَيَّنَ النَّاسُ أَنَّ الثَّوْبَ مَرْقُوعُ 

*






وكذلك كلَّما احلَوْلَى الكلامُ  وعَذُب، وراق وسَهُلت مخارِجُه، كان أسهلَ وُلوجًا في الأسماع، وأشدَّ  اتِّصالاً بالقُلوب، وأخفَّ على الأفواه؛ لا سيَّما إذا كان المعنى البديعُ  مُترجَمًا بلفظ مونقٍ شريف، ومُعايَرًا بكلامٍ عَذْب لم يسمْه التكليف  بِمِيسَمِه، ولم يُفسده التَّعقيد باستغلاقه). انظر: (العقد الفريد) (4/ 186 - 187)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول الجاحِظ: (ينبغي للكاتبِ أن يكون رقيقَ  حواشي اللِّسان، عذْبَ ينابيعِ البيان، إذا حاور سدَّدَ سهْمَ الصواب إلى  غرض المعنى، لا يكلِّم العامَّةَ بكلام الخاصَّة، ولا الخاصَّةَ بكلام  العامَّة). انظر: (معاجم الأدباء) ليقوت الحموي: (5/ 2108).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول الحاحظ: (وينبغي لِمَن كَتبَ كتابًا ألاَّ يكتُبَه إلاَّ على أَنَّ النَّاس كلَّهم له  أعداء، وكلهم عالِمٌ بالأمور، وكلهم متفرِّغ له، ثُمَّ لا يَرضى بذلك  حتَّى يدع كتابَه غُفْلاً، ولا يرضى بالرَّأي الفطير؛ فإنَّ لابتداءِ  الكتابِ فتنةً وعُجبًا، فإذا سكنَت الطبيعةُ وهدأَت الحركة، وتراجَعَتِ  الأخلاطُ، وعادت النَّفْسُ وافرةً، أعاد النَّظر فيه، فَيَتَوَقَّفُ عند  فصولِه توقُّفَ مَن يكونُ وزنُ طمَعِه في السلامة أنقَصَ من وزَنِ خوفِه من  العيب، ويتفهَّم معنى قولِ الشاعر:

*إِنَّ الْحَدِيثَ تَغُرُّ القَوْمَ خلْوَتُهُ 

حَتَّى يَلِجَّ بِهِمْ عِيٌّ وَإِكْثَارُ 


*






ويقفُ عند قولِهم في المثل: (كلُّ مُجْرٍ في الخَلاءِ يُسَرُّ)، فيخاف أن يعتَرِيَه ما اعترى مَنْ أجرى فرَسَه وحدَه، أو خلا بعِلمه عند فقدِ خصومه، وأهل المَنْزِلة من أهل صناعته). انظر: (الحيوان) للجاحظ 1/ 88

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كتب جعفرُ بن يحيى إلى بعض عُمَّاله، وقد وقف  على سهوٍ في كتابٍ ورد منه: (اتَّخِذْ كاتبًا متصفِّحًا لكُتبك؛ فإنَّ  المؤلِّف للكتاب تُنازعه أمورٌ، وتعتَوِرُه صروفٌ، تشغل قلبَه، وتشعِّب  فكرَه، من كلامٍ يُنسِّقه، وتأليفٍ ينظِّمه، ومعنًى يتعلَّق به يَشرحه،  وحجَّةٍ يوضِّحها، والمُتصفِّح للكتاب أبْصَرُ بِمَواضع الخلل من مُبتدي  تأليفه). انظر: معجم الأدباء: 1/ 11

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول الجاحظ: (ولْيُعلَم أنَّ صاحبَ القلم  يعتريه ما يعتري المؤدِّبَ عند ضربه وعقابه، فما أكثر مَن يَعزِم على خمسةِ  أسواط فيَضرب مائة! لأنَّه ابتدأ الضربَ وهو ساكنُ الطِّباع، فأراه  السُّكونُ أنَّ الصوابَ في الإقلال، فلما ضرب تَحرَّك دمُه، فأشاع فيه  الحرارةَ، فزادَ في غضَبِه، فأراه الغضبُ أنَّ الرأي في الإكثار، وكذلك  صاحب القلَم؛ فما أكثرَ مَن يبتدئ الكتابَ وهو يُريد مقدارَ سطرين، فيكتب  عشرة! والحفظُ مع الإقلال أمكَنُ، وهو مع الإكثار أبعَدُ). انظر: (الحيوان): 1/ 88 - 89

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المنفلوطي في مُقدِّمةِ كتابه "النظرات-ج1: (يسألني كثيرٌ من النَّاس - كما يسألون غيري من الكُتَّاب -: كيف أكتبُ  رسائلي؟ كأنَّما يريدون أن يعرفوا الطُّرقَ التي أسلكُها إليها فيسلكوها  معي، وخيرٌ لهم ألا يفعلوا؛ فإنِّي لا أحبُّ لهم ولا لأحدٍ من الشَّادين في  الأدبِ أن يكونوا مُقيَّدين في الكتابةِ بطريقتي أو طريقة أحدٍ من  الكُتَّاب غيري، وليعلموا - إن كانوا يعتقدون لي شيئًا من الفضلِ في هذا  الأمر - أنِّي ما استطعتُ أن أكتبَ لهم تلك الرسائلَ بهذا الأسلوب الذي  يزعمون أنَّهم يعرفون لي الفضلَ فيه، إلا لأنِّي استطعتُ أن أنفلتَ من قيود  التمثُّل والاحتذاء، وما نفعني في ذلك شيءٌ ما نفعني ضعفُ ذاكرتي  والْتواؤها عليَّ، وعجزها عن أن تمسكَ إلا قليلاً من المقروءاتِ التي كانت  تمرُّ بي، فقد كنتُ أقرأ من منثورِ القول ومنظومِه ما شاء الله أن أقرأ، ثم  لا ألبثُ أن أنساه، فلا يبقى منه في ذاكرتي إلا جَمال آثارِه، وروعة حسنه،  ورنَّة الطَّرب به).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول الشَّاعر صلاح عبدالصَّبور، عن تجربته الشِّعرية: 
 وَلَكِنِّي تَعَذَّبْتُ لَكَيْ أَعْرِفَ مَعْنَى الْحَرْفْ ... وَمَعْنَى الْحَرْفِ إِذْ يُجْمَعُ جَنْبَ الْحَرْفْ
 وَلَكِنِّي تَعَذَّبْتُ لَكَيْ أَحْتَالَ لِلْمَعْنَـــى ... لَكَيْ أَمْلِكَ فِي حَوْزَتِيَ الْمَعْنَى مَعَ الْمَبْنَى
                                لَكِي أُسْمِعَكُمْ صَوْتِيَ فِي مُجْتَمَعِ الْأَصْوَاتْ

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بك.


وبك نفعنا الله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن جماعة في كتابه: (تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أداب العالم والمتعلم): (صـ 18): (الاشتغال بالتصنيف والجمع والتأليف، لكن مع تمام الفضيلة، وكمال الأهلية، فإنه يُطْلع على حقائق الفنون ودقائق العلوم للاحتياج إلى كثرة التفتيش والمطالعة والتنقيب والمراجعة وهو كما قال الخطيب البغدادي: يثبت الحفظ ويُذَكِّي القلب ويَشحذ الطبع ويُجيد البيان ويُكسب جميل الذكر وجزيل الأجر ويُخَلِّده إلى آخر الدهر.
والأولى أن يعتني بما يُعم نفعه وتَكْثُر الحاجة إليه وليكن اعتناؤه بما لم يُسْبَق إلى تصنيفه متحريًا إيضاح العبارة في تأليفه معرضًا عن التطويل المُمل والإيجاز المخلف مع إعطاء كل مُصَنَّفٍ ما يليق به.
ولا يُخرج تصنيفه من يده قبل تهذيبه وتكرير النظر فيه وترتيبه.
ومن الناس من ينكر التصنيف والتأليف في هذا الزمان على من ظهرت أهليته وعرفت معرفته، ولا وجه لهذا الإنكار إلا التنافس بين أهل الأعصار وإلا فمن إذا تصرف في مداده وورقه بكتابة ما شاء من أشعار وحكايات مباحة أو: غير ذلك لا يُنكر عليه، فلمَ إذا تصرف فيه بتسويد ما ينتفع به من علوم الشريعة يُنكر ويُستهجن.
أما من لم يتأهل لذلك فالإنكار عليه نتيجة لما يتضمنه من الجهل وتقرير من يقف على ذلك التصنيف به ولكونه يضيع زمانه فيما لم يتقنه ويدع الإتقان الذي هو أحرى به منه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لا يتحرك قلمُ صادقٍ: إلا إذا استقام قلبه، ولا يستقيم القلب: إلا إذا صحَّ معتقده، ولا يصحُ المعتقد: إلا بفهم صحيح عن الله ورسوله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الخطيب البغدادي: (كان بعض شيوخنا يقول: من أراد الفائدة فليكسر قلم النسخ وليأخذ قلم التخريج).

----------


## أم يعقوب

عندما قرأتُ عنوانَ الموضوعِ،شعرتُ أنَّ نزعَ الخافضِ (حرفِ الباءِ)يزيدُ الجملةَ بلاغةً...واللهُ الموفِّقُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> عندما قرأتُ عنوانَ الموضوعِ،شعرتُ أنَّ نزعَ الخافضِ (حرفِ الباءِ)يزيدُ الجملةَ بلاغةً...واللهُ الموفِّقُ


شكر الله لكم

----------


## نرمين الحسينى

صدقت ايها الشيخ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> صدقت ايها الشيخ


رزقني الله وإياكم الصدق في القول والعمل، والسر والعلن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك أبا البراء.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك أبا البراء.


وفيك بارك الله، يا أبا يوسف.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> عندما قرأتُ عنوانَ الموضوعِ،شعرتُ أنَّ نزعَ الخافضِ (حرفِ الباءِ)يزيدُ الجملةَ بلاغةً...واللهُ الموفِّقُ


نعم ، أحسنتم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> عندما قرأتُ عنوانَ الموضوعِ،شعرتُ أنَّ نزعَ الخافضِ (حرفِ الباءِ)يزيدُ الجملةَ بلاغةً...واللهُ الموفِّقُ


تم المراد بطلب من صاحب الموضوع.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- كتب جعفرُ بن يحيى إلى بعض عُمَّاله، وقد وقف  على سهوٍ في كتابٍ ورد منه: (اتَّخِذْ كاتبًا متصفِّحًا لكُتبك؛ فإنَّ  المؤلِّف للكتاب تُنازعه أمورٌ، وتعتَوِرُه صروفٌ، تشغل قلبَه، وتشعِّب  فكرَه، من كلامٍ يُنسِّقه، وتأليفٍ ينظِّمه، ومعنًى يتعلَّق به يَشرحه،  وحجَّةٍ يوضِّحها، والمُتصفِّح للكتاب أبْصَرُ بِمَواضع الخلل من مُبتدي  تأليفه). معجم الأدباء: (1/ 11).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> تم المراد بطلب من صاحب الموضوع.


بل استجابة لنصحكم، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبنا الغالي ، وشكر الله لك جهودك النافعة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا حبيبنا الغالي ، وشكر الله لك جهودك النافعة .


آمين، وجزاك مثله شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال السيوطي في ألفيته:
 ... وَاحْذَرْ مِنَ الإِخْرَاجِ قَبْلَ الاِنْتِقَا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشافعي: (إذا رأيت الكتاب فيه إلحاق وإصلاح فاشهد له بالصحة).
وقال بعضهم: (لا يضيء الكتاب حتى يظلم).

قلت: يعني إصلاح ما به من أخطاء وإلحاق به الزيادات.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بعض السلف: (اكتب ما ينفعك وقت حاجتك، ولا تكتب ما لا ينتفع به وقت  الحاجة).

 والمراد وقت الكبر وضعف البصر، وقد يقصد كثير السفر بالكتابة  الدقيقة خفة المحمل، وهذا وإن كان قصدًا صحيحًا، إلا إن المصلحة الفائتة به  في آخر الأمر أعظم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال التويجري: (والقلم كالمكلف يخطئ ويصيب، ويبدي ويعيد، وليس من زلة البنان والأذهان أمان). مقدمة كتاب مخنصر الفقه الإسلامي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عقول الرِّجال في أطراف أقلامِها. فانتبه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الخط يبقى زمانًا بعد كاتبـــــــــــ  ـــــه ... وكاتب الخط تحت الأرض مدفونًا
يارب فارحم عبيدًا كان كاتبـه ... ويا قارئ الخط قل بالله آمينـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> لا يتحرك قلمُ صادقٍ: إلا إذا استقام قلبه، ولا يستقيم القلب: إلا إذا صحَّ معتقده، ولا يصحُ المعتقد: إلا بفهم صحيح عن الله ورسوله.





> الخط يبقى زمانًا بعد كاتبـــــــــــ  ـــــه ... وكاتب الخط تحت الأرض مدفونًا
> يارب فارحم عبيدًا كان كاتبـه ... ويا قارئ الخط قل بالله آمينـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــًا


آمين،، في زمن التطور أصبح كل ما يكتب يعرض لأهل المشرق والمغرب عبر التويتر ورسائل الواتس اب والمنتديات... إلخ 
تنبيه مهم جدا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> آمين،، في زمن التطور أصبح كل ما يكتب يعرض لأهل المشرق والمغرب عبر التويتر ورسائل الواتس اب والمنتديات... إلخ 
> تنبيه مهم جدا بارك الله فيكم



وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول على الطنطاوي: (الأديبُ في الأمة لسانُها الناطق بمحاسنها، الذائد عن حماها، وقائدها إلى مواطن الفخر، وذرى مجدها... إن الأدب لا يجدي إن لم يكن أدب الحياة، ولا يكون أدب الحياة حتى يحكم صلته بها، ويداخلها، فيعرف مواطن الخير فيها فيدل عليها، وأماكن الشر فينفر منها). ذكريات، علي الطنطاوي، 2/206.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول علي الطنطاوي: (مَن الذي حجب عن عينيك أيها الشاعر ملذاتِ الحياة ومفارحها، ولم يُرك إلا آلامها وأحزانها؟ لماذا ترى سواد الليل ولا ترى بياض الضحى؟ لماذا تصف بكاء السماء بالمطر في الشتاء وتدع ضحك الأرض بالزهر في الربيع؟ لماذا تصور حشود المآتم وتهمل حفلات الولادة؟ الدنيا ليل ونهار، وشتاء وربيع، وموت وولادة، إنها كالقمر؛ له جانب مظلم وجانب مضيء، فمن ملأ قلبه ظلامُ اليأس لم ير إلا الجانب المظلم مع أنه خفي لا يرى).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول علي الطنطاوي: (لا تعِشْ لنفسك وحدها، بل عش لها ولأمتك، فكر بعقلها، اشعر بشعورها، وأدِّ ما يجب عليك لها، أما أن تقول: هذا حبي، وهذه عاطفتي، فاشتغلوا بها معي، فلا.. إن أدبك يكون إذن مخدرًا للحس الوطني).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال العلامة محمد بن عثمان الحنبلي:

 (لا ينبغي لمن قرأ كتابًا  أن يتصور أنه يريدُ قراءته مرةً ثانية، لأن هذا التصور يمنعه عن فهم جميع  الكتاب، بل يتصور أنه لا يعودُ إليه مرةً ثانيةً أبدًا). 

 | المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ص٤٨٨ |

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال الشيخ المنجد حفظه الله عن الأيام العشر:
والله لا يوجد مثل هذه الأيام، كل ما يمكنك أن تفعله من الأعمال الصالحة افعله، كل ما يمكنك أن تفعله من الأعمال الصالحة افعله، أذكار. أدعية. تلاوة. تدبر. تفكر. دعاء. بر والدين. صلة رحم. إحسان للجيران. صدقات بأنواعها. افعل كل ما يمكنك فعله، كتابة ونشر للدين والعلم في الرسائل ، تحميس الناس على الخير، لا توفر شيء من الخير يا عبد الله، لا توفر شيء من الخير يا عبد الله، بل أحشد كل ما لديك...

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكم جميعا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الخَطِيْبُ البغدادي:
مَنْ صَنّف فَقَدْ جَعَلَ عقله عَلَى طبق يَعرضه عَلَى النَّاسِ. ( السير للذهبي )

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم جميعا .



آمين وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الرافعي: (إن الأدب هو السموُّ بضمير الأمة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الرافعي: (إن الأديب هو مَنْ كان لأمته وللغتها في مواهبِ قلمه لقَب من ألقاب التاريخ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الأديب في عين قلم الرافعي: 

 (ولو أردتَ أن تعرف الأديب من هو،  لما وجدت أجمع ولا أدقَّ في معناه من أن تسميه الإنسان الكوني، وغيره هو  الإنسان فقط؛ ومن ذلك ما يبلغ من عمق تأثره بجمال الأشياء ومعانيها، ثم ما  يقع من اتصال الموجودات به بآلامها وأفراحها؛ إذ كانت فيه مع خاصة الإنسان  خاصية الكون الشامل، فالطبيعة تثبت بجمال فنه البديع أنه منها، وتدل السماء  بما في صناعته من الوحي والأسرار أنه كذلك منها، وتبرهن الحياة بفلسفته  وآرائه أنه هو أيضًا منها؛ وهذا وذاك وذلك هو الشمول الذي لا حد له، والاتساع الذي كلُّ آخر فيه لشيء، أولٌ فيه لشيء.
 وهو إنسانُ يدلّه الجمالُ على نفسه ليدلَّ غيره عليه، وبذلك زيد على معناه  معنى، وأضيف إليه في إحساسه قوة إنشاء الإحساس في غيره؛ فأساس عمله دائمًا  أن يزيد على كل فكرة صورة لها، ويزيد على كل صورة فكرة فيها، فهو يبدع  المعاني للأشكال الجامدة فيوجد الحياة فيها، ويبدع الأشكال للمعاني المجردة  فيوجدها هي في الحياة، فكأنه خُلِقَ ليتلقى الحقيقة ويعطيها للناس ويزيدهم  فيها الشعور بجمالها الفني؛ وبالأدباء والعلماء تنمو معاني الحياة، كأنما  أوجدتهم الحكمة؛ لتنقل بهم الدنيا من حالة إلى حالة؛ وكأن هذا الكون العظيم  يمر في أدمغتهم ليحقق نفسه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الرافعي: (وأشواق النفس هي مادة الأدب؛ فليس يكون أدبًا إلا إذا وضع  المعنى في الحياة التي ليس لها معنى، أو كان متصلًا بسرِّ هذه الحياة فيكشف  عنه أو يومئ إليه من قريب، أو غيَّر للنفس هذه الحياة تغييرًا يجيء طباقًا  لغرضها وأشواقها؛ فإنه كما يرحل الإنسان من جوٍ إلى جوِ غيره، ينقله الأدب من  حياته التي لا تختلف إلى حياة أخرى فيها شعورها ولذتها وإن لم يكن لها  مكان ولا زمان؛ حياة كملت فيها أشواق النفس؛ لأن فيها اللذات والآلام بغير  ضرورات ولا تكاليف؛ ولعمري ما جاءت الجنة والنار في الأديان عبثًا؛ فإن  خالق النفس بما ركبه فيها من العجائب، لا يحكم العقل أنه قد أتم خلقها إلا  بخلق الجنة والنار معها؛ إذ هما الصورتان الدائمتان المتكافئتان لأشواقها  الخالدة إن هي استقامت مسددة أو انعكست حائلة).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

القلم لسان الأديب.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال العلامة محمد بن عثمان الحنبلي:
> 
>  (لا ينبغي لمن قرأ كتابًا  أن يتصور أنه يريدُ قراءته مرةً ثانية، لأن هذا التصور يمنعه عن فهم جميع  الكتاب، بل يتصور أنه لا يعودُ إليه مرةً ثانيةً أبدًا). 
> 
>  | المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ص٤٨٨ |


أحسنت النقل أبا البراء .
ولا يتعارض هذا مع فعل العلماء من قراءتهم للكتاب الواحد أكثر من مرة ، حتى يتقنه ويعرف كل - أو جل - ما فيه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أحسنت النقل أبا البراء .
> ولا يتعارض هذا مع فعل العلماء من قراءتهم للكتاب الواحد أكثر من مرة ، حتى يتقنه ويعرف كل - أو جل - ما فيه .


أحسن الله إليك شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المنفلوطي في مقدمة كتابه: (النظرات): (وما  أعجبت برجل في حياتي إعجابي بأديب من أدباء هذه الأمة من الذين يملئون  الصدور والأسماع, يرمي بالرسالة من رسائله في الصحيفة من الصحف ثم يمضي  لسبيله قُدُمًا فلا يمشي في المجامع والأندية مسائلًا عنها كل غادٍ ورائحٍ  ليجد خيرًا فيضحك ويستبشر، أو شرًا فيبكي ويبتئس؛ بل كثيرًا ما رأيته يسمع  حديث الناس عنه في حالي رضاهم وسخطهم ساكنًا هادئًا كأنما يحدثون غيره  ويعنون سواه، حتى كدت أتخيل أن لا فرق عنده بين أحسنتَ وأجدتَ، وأسأتَ  وأخطأتَ؛  بل قلما رأيته على كثرة لصوقي به وتفقدي مواقع سمعه وبصره يقرأ ما تكتبه الصحف عنه وما تعلقه على آرائه في رسائله من مدح أو ذمّ حتى كدتُ أحمل تلك الحال الغريبة من أمره على البله والغفلة، أو العظمة والكبرياء لولا أني فاتحته مرة في ذلك وسألته: لم لا تحفل برأي الناس فيك؟ ولم لا تقرأ ما يكتبون عنك؟ 
فأجاب: إنني ما أقدمت على الكتابة للناس في إصلاح شئونهم وتقويم معوجّهم إلا بعد أن عرفت أني أستطيع أن أنزل منهم منزلة المعلم من المتعلم، والناس خاصة وعامة، أما خاصتهم فلا شأن لي معهم ولا علاقة لي بهم ولا دخل لكلمة من كلماتي في شأن من شئونهم، فلا أفرح برضاهم ولا أجزع لسخطهم؛ لأني لم أكتب لهم ولم أتحدث معهم ولم أُشهدهم أمري ولم أُحضرهم التي أكتب بها، فلا أحب أن يكدّرها عليّ منهم مكدِّر وعن آرائي ومذاهبي التي أودعها رسائلي، فلا أحب أن يشككني فيها منهم مشكك، ولم يهبني الله من قوة الفراسة ما أستطيع أن أميز به بين مخلصهم ومشوبهم، فأصغي إلى الأول لأستفيد علمه، وأعرض عن الثاني لأتقي غشه، فأنا أسير بينهم مسير رجل بدأ يقطع مرحلة لا بد له أن يفرغ منها في ساعة محدودة، ثم علم أن على يمين الطريق الذي يسلكه روضة تعتنق أغصانها وتشتجر أفنانها وتغرد أطيارها وتتألق أزهارها، وأن على يساره غابًا تزأر أسوده وتعوي ذئابه وتَفِحّ أفاعيه وصلاله، فمشى قُدُمًا لا يلتفت يمنة مخافة أن يلهو عن غايته بشهوات سمعه وبصره، ولا يسرة مخافة أن يهيج بنظراته فضول تلك السباع المقعية والصلال الناشرة فتعترض دون طريقه.
 وأما عامتهم فهم بين ذكي قد وهبه الله من سلامة الفطرة وصفاء القلب ولين الوجدان ما يعده لاستماع القول واتباع أحسنه فأنا أحمد الله في أمره، وضعيف قد حِيل بينه وبين نفسه فهو لا يرضى إلا عما يعجبه ولا يسمع إلا ما يطربه فأكل أمره إلى الله وأستلهمه صواب الرأي فيه حتى يجعل له من بعد عسر يسرًا، فأنا أكتب لا لأعجب الناس بل لأنفعهم، ولا لأسمع منهم أنت أحسنت بل لأجد في نفوسهم أثرا مما كتبت ... ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المنفلوطي في مقدمة كتابه النظرات: (يسألني كثير من الناس كشأنهم في سؤال الكتاب والشعراء، كيف أكتب رسائلي؟ كأنما يريدون أن يعرفوا الطريق التي أسلكها إليها فيسلكوا معي، وخير لهم ألَّا يفعلوا، فإني لا أحب لهم ولا لأحد من الشادين في الأدب أن يكونوا مقيدين في الكتابة بطريقتي أو طريقة أحد من الكتاب غيري، وليعلموا إن كانوا يعتقدون لي شيئًا من الفضل في هذا الأمر أني ما استطعت أن أكتب لهم تلك الرسائل التي يعلمونها بهذا الأسلوب الذي يزعمون أنهم يعرفون لي الفضل فيها إلا لأني استطعت أن أتلفت من قيود التمثل والاحتذاء، وما نفعني في ذلك شيء ما نفعني ضعف ذاكرتي، والتواؤها علي وعجزها عن أن تمسك إلا قليلًا من المقروءات التي كانت تمر بي، فلقد كنت أقرأ من منثور القول ومنظومه ما شاء الله أن أقرأ، ثم لا ألبث أن أنساه فلا يبقى منه في ذاكرتي إلا جمال آثاره وروعة حسنه، ورنة الطرب به، وما أذكر أني نظرت في شيء من ذلك لأحشو به حافظتي، أو أستعين به على تهذيب بياني، أو تقويم لساني، أو تكثير مادة علمي باللغة والأدب، بل كل ما كان من أمري أنني كنت امرأ أحب الجمال وأفتتن به، كلما رأيته في صورة الإنسان، أو مطلع بدر، أو مغرب الشمس، أو هجعة الليل، أو يقظة الفجر، أو قمم الجبال، أو سفوح التلال، أو شواطئ الأنهار، أو أمواج البحار، أو نغمة الغناء، أو رنة الحذاء، أو مجتمع الأطيار، أو منتثر الأزهار، أو رقة الحس، أو عذوبة النفس، أو بيت الشعر، أو قطعة النثر، فكنت أمر بروض البيان مرًّا، فإذا لاحت لي زهرة جميلة بين أزهاره تتألق في غصن زاهر بين أغصانة، وقفت بين يديها وقفة المعجب بها الحاني عليها المستهتر بحسن تكوينها، وإشراق منظرها من حيث لا أريد اقتطافها أو إزعاجها من مكانها، ثم أتركها حيث هي، وقد علقت بنفسي صورتها إلى أخرى غيرها، وهكذا حتى أخرج من ذلك الروض بنفس تطير سرورًا به، وتسيل وجدا عليه، وما هو إلا أن درت ببعض تلك الرياض بعض دورات، ووقفت على أزهارها بعض وقفات، حتى شعرت أن قد بدلت بنفسي نفسًا غيرها، وأن بين جنبي حالًا غريبة لا عهد لي بمثلها من قبل، فأصبحت أرى الأشياء بعين غير التي كنت أراها بها، وأرى فيها من المعاني الغريبة المؤثرة ما يملأ العين حسنًا، والنفس بهجة، فقد كنت أرى الناس فرأيت نفوسهم، وأرى الجمال فرأيت لبه وجوهره، وأرى الخير فرأيت حسنه، وأرى الشر فرأيت قبحه، وأرى النعماء فرأيت ابتساماتها، وأرى البأساء فرأيت مدامعها، وأرى العيون فرأيت الحر السحر الكامن في محاجرها، وأرى الثغور فرأيت الخمر المترقرقة بين ثناياها، وكنت أرى الشمس فرأيت خيوطها الفضية الهفافة بين السماء والأرض، وأرى القمر فرأيت شعاعه كأنما يهم أن ينبسط حتى يفيض عن جوانبه فيضا، وأرى الفجر فرأيت بياضه وهو يدب في تجاليد الظلام دبيب المشيب في تجاليد الشباب، وأرى النجوم فرأيت عيونها الذهبية تطل على الكون من فروج قميص الليل، وأرى الليل فرأيته، وهو يهوي بأجنحته السوداء إلى الأرض هوى الكرى إلى الأجفان، وكنت أسمع خرير المياة فسمعت مناجاتها، وحفيف الأوراق ففهمت نغماتها، وتغريد الأطيار فعرفت لغاتها، فأحببت الأدب حبًا جمًا ملأ ما بين جانحتي، فلم تكن ساعة من الساعات أحب إلي ولا آثر عندي من ساعة أخلو فيها بنفسي، وأمسك علي بابي ثم أسلم نفسي إلى كتابي فيخيل إلي كأني قد انتقلت من هذا العالم الذي أنا فيه إلى عالم آخر من عوالم التاريخ الغابر، فأشاهد بعيني تلك العصور الجميلة عصور العربية الأولى، وأرى العرب في جاهليتها بين خيامها وأخبيتها، وأطنابها وأعوادها، وإبلها وشائها، وشيحها وقيصومها، وأرى مساجلاتها ومنافراتها، وحبها وغرامها، وعفتها ووفاءها، وصبرها وبلاءها، وحداءها وغناءها، وأسواق شعرائها، ومواقف خطبائها، وفقرها وإقلالها، وشحوب وجوهها، وسمرة ألوانها، وضوى أجسامها، وترددها في بيدائها بين حمارة القيظ وصبارة البرد، وتنقلها من صحراء إلى ريف، ومن مشتى إلى مصيف، ومن نجد إلى وهد، ومن شرف إلى غور، وانتجاعها مواقع الغيث، ومنابت العشب، وقناعتها من الطعام بأحفان التمر، وقعاب اللبن وأصوع الشعير، فإذا جد الجد أكلت القد واشتوت الجلد، وتبلغت بالضب واليربوع وعراقيب الآبال وأظلاف الأبقار، واكتفاءها من اللباس بأكسية الكرابيس وأردية الأشعار، وقُمص الأوبار، فإذا أعوزها ذلك لبست الظل، وافترشت الرمل، غير ناقمة ولا ساخطة ولا متبرمة بقضاء الله وقدره في قسمه أزراقه بين عباده ولا باكية حظها من رخاء العيش ولينه، ثم أراها بعد ذلك وقد أنعم الله عليها بنعمة المدينة الإسلامية، فأرى رغد عيشها، ولين طعامها، واعشوشاب جانبها، وعذوبة مواردها ومصادرها، وسرورها وغبطتها بما أفاء الله عليها من ذخائر الفرس وأعلاق الروم، وامتلاء قصورها باللؤلؤ المنظوم من القيان، واللؤلؤ المنثور من الولدان، وأرى مجالس غنائها، ومجامع أنسها، ومسارح لهوها، ومجالات سبقها، وملاعب جيادها، ومذاهب طرائدها، ومواقف حجها، وازدحام شعرائها على أبواب أمرائها، وجوائز أمرائها في أيدي شعرائها، وانطلاق ألسنتها بوصف ما تشاء من الأعواد والبرابط والمعازف والمزاهر والأقداح والدنان والموائد، والصحف وألوان الطعام حلوه وحامضه، وأصناف الشراب حلاله وحرامه، والطيور المحلقة في الأجواء، والسفن الذاهبة في الدأماء، والرياض الخضراء، والغابات الشجراء، والقصور وتماثيلها، والبحيرات وأسماكها، والأنهار وشواطئها، والأزهار ونفحاتها، والغيوث قطراتها، ودبيب الحب في القلب، والغناء في السمع، والصهباء في الأعضاء، وخلجة الشك، ولمحة الفكر، وبارقة المنى، ثم لا أشاء أن أرى بين هذا وذاك خلقا عذبا، أو أدبا غضا، أو حبًا وفيًا، أو مجونا مستظرفا، أو حوارًا مستلمحًا، إلا وجدته، ولا أن أسمع ما تهتف به العاتق في خدرها، وما يحدو به الحادي في أعقاب إبله، وما يتغنى به العاشق، وما يهذي به الشارب وما يترنم به الشادي، وما يساجل به الماتح إلا سمعته، ولا أن أعلم ما يهجس في نفس المحب إذا اشتمل عليه ليله، والحائر إذا ضل به سبيله، والثاكل إذا فجعت بواحدها، والموتور إذا حيل بينه وبين واتره، والكريم إذا لاح له منظر من مناظر البؤس والشقاء، والغريب في دار غربته، والسجين بين جدران سجنه، والخائف إذا وقف بين الرضا والغضب، والمقدم للقتل إذا وقف بين الرجاء واليأس، والبائس إذا أعوزه القوت، واليائس إذا أعوزه الموت، والعزيز إذا ذل، والمشرف إذا هوى، والشريف إذا عبث بشرفه عابث، والغيور إذا لمس عرضه لامس، إلا علمته، ولا أن أعرف خلق الدهر في تنقله بالناس ما بين رفع وخفض، وجدة وفقر، ونعيم وبؤس، وإقبال وإدبار، ولا أثر يده السوداء في خراب القصور، وخلاء الدور، وإقفار المغاني، وتصويح الرياض، إلا عرفته، فكنت أجد في نفسي من اللذة والغبطة بذلك كله ما لا يقوم به عندي كل ما ينعم به الناعمون من رغد في العيش ورخاء حتى ظننت أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد صنع لي في هذا الأمر، وأنه لما علم أنه لم يكتب لي في لوح مقاديره ما كتب للسعداء، والمجدودين من عباده من مال أو جاه أعيش في ظله، وأنعم بثمرته، زخرف لي هذا الجمال الخيالي البريء من الريبة والإثم وزوّره لي تزويرًا بديعا، ووضع لي فيه من الملاذ والمحاسن مالم يضع لغيري رحمة بي، وإرعاء علي أن أهلك أو يهلك لبي بين اليأس القاتل، والرجاء الكاذب، وهكذا لا أزال محلقا في هذا الجو البديع من الخيال أضحك مرة، وأكتئب أخرى، وأتغنى حينا وأبكي أحيانا، حتى يرميني الباب ببعض الطارقين أو يستعيد إلى نفسي مستعيد).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول المنفلوطي في كتابه: (النظرات): (أتدري لِمَ عجز كُتَّاب هذه الأمة عن إصلاحها؟ لأنهم يظنون أنهم لا يزالون حتى اليوم تلاميذ في المدارس، وأنهم جالسون بين أيدي أساتذة اللغة يتلقون عنهم دروس البيان، فترى الواحد منهم يكتب وهمّه المالئ قلبه أن يعجب اللغويين، أو يروق المنشئين، أو يطرب الأدباء، أو يضحك الظرفاء، ولا يدخل في باب أغراضه ومقاصده أن يتفقد المسلك الذي يريد أن يسلكه إلى قلوب الناس الذين يقول: إنه يعظهم أو ينصح لهم أو يهذبهم أو يثقفهم؛ ليعلم كيف ينفذ إلى نفوسهم وكيف يهجم على قلوبهم وكيف يملك ناصية عقولهم، فيعدل بها عن ضلالها إلى هداها، وعن فسادها إلى صلاحها، فمثله كمثل الفارس الكذاب الذي تراه كل يوم حاملًا سيفه إلى الجوهري يرصع له قبضته، أو الحداد ليشحذ له حده، أو الصيقل ليجلو به صفحته، ولا تراه يومًا في ساحة الحرب ضاربًا به).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هنيئًا لمن كان قلمه = لسان قلبه !!!
يُحاكي خلجات نفسه ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد في كتابه: (خواطر): (فإن للكتابة والتأليف - على وجه العموم - لذةً أي لذة، كما أن في ذلك مشقة  ومعاناة وكُلفة؛ إذ القريحة لا تُواتيك على كل حال؛ فتارةً تتوارد عليك  الأفكار، وتتزاحم لديك الخواطر، فتسمو إليك سموَّ النفَس، وتهجم عليك هجومَ  الليل إذا يغشَى. وتارةً يتبلَّد إحساسُك، وتجمُد قريحتُك، ويكون انتزاع  الفكرة أشدَّ عليك من قلع الضرس.
 وهذه الخواطر كُتبت في أحوال متنوعة؛  فبعضُها كُتب في السفر، وبعضها في الحضر، وبعضها في الليل، وبعضها في  النهار، وبعضها في الشتاء، وبعضها في الصيف ..).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال حنبل بن إسحاق: رآني أحمد بن حنبل وأنا أكتب خطًّا دقيقًا فقال:  		(لا تفعل، أحوج ما تكون إليه يخونك).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جاء في كتاب: (العقد التليد في اختصار الدر النضيد): للعلموي (166): (ينبغي  لمن كملت أهليته، وتمت فضيلته أن يعتني بالتصنيف، ويجد في الجمع والتأليف،  محققا مسائله، مثبتا نقوله واستنباطه، متحريًا إيضاح العبارة وإيجازها، ولا  يوضح إيضاحًا ينتهي إلى الركة، ولا يوجز إيجازًا ينتهي إلى المحق والاستغلاق،  ولا يطول تطويلًا يؤدي إلى الملالة، ويجتنب الأدلة الضعيفة، والتعليلات  الواهية، ويبين المشكلات، ويجيب عن التعقبات ويفك العضلات، ويستوعب معظم  أحكام ذلك الفن، ويستعمل القواعد والنوادر، فبذلك يظهر له حقائق العلم  ودقائقه ويثبت عنده العلم ويرسخ إن أكثر التفتيش والمطالعة، والتنقيب  والمراجعة، والاختلاف من كلام الأئمة ومتفقه وواضحه ومشكله وصحيحه وضعيفه  وراجحه، إلى غير ذلك، من سلوك هذه المسالك، فبذلك يتصف المحقق بصفة  المجتهدين، ويرتفع عن درجة الجمود والتقليد، وينخرط في سلك الأئمة المحقين.
 قال الخطيب البغدادي: التصنيف يثبت الحفظ، ويذكي القلب،  ويجيد اللسان، ويكسب جميل الذكر، وجزيل الأجر، ولا يشرع في تصنيف ما لم  يتأهل له؛ فإن ذلك يضره في دينه وعلمه وعرضه، وليحذر من إخراج تصنيفه من  يده إلا بعد تهذيبه وترداد نظره فيه، وينبغي أن يكون اعتناؤه من التصنيف  بما لم يسبق إليه أكثر، والمراد أن لا يكون هناك مصنف يغني عن مصنفه في  جميع أساليبه، فإن أغنى عن بعضها فليصنف من جنسه ما يزيد زيادات يختلف بها  مع ضم ما فاته من الأساليب، وليكن تصنيفه فيما يعم الانتفاع به ويكثر  الاحتياج إليه، وليعتنِ بعلم المذهب فإنه من أعظم الأنواع نفعا، وبه يتسلط  المتمكن على المعظم من باقي العلوم.
قال صاحب الأحوذي: ولا ينبغي لمصنف  يتصدى إلى تصنيف أن يعدل إلى غير صنفين: إما أن يخترع معنى، أو يبتدع وضعًا  ومبنى، وما سوى هذين الوجهين فهو تسويد للورق والتحلي بحلية السرق، وهذا لا  ينافي ما ذكره بعضهم من أن رتب التأليف سبعة: استخراج ما لم يسبق إلى  استخراجه، وناقص في الوضع يتمم نقصه، وخطأ يصحح الحكم فيه، ومستغلق بإجحاف  الاختصار يشرح أو يتمم بما يوضح استغلاقه، وطويل يبدد الذهن طوله يختصر من  غير إغلاق ولا حذف لما يخل حذفه بغرض المصنف الأول، ومتفرق يجمع أشتات  تبدده على أسلوب صحيح قريب، ومنثور غير مرتب يرتب ترتيبا يشهد صحيح النظر  أنه أولى في تقريب العلم للمتعلمين من الذي تقدم في حسن وضعه وترتيبه  وتبويبه، فهذا كالشرح لما ذكره صاحب الأحوذي والله أعلم).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بدر الدين بن جماعة: (تذكرة السامع والمتكلم): (108): (ومن الناس من ينكر التصنيف والتأليف في هذا الزمان على من ظهرت أهليته  ولا وجه لإنكار إلا التنافس، وإلا فمن تصرف في ورقة ومداده بكتابة ما شاء  من أشعار وحكايات مباحة أو غير ذلك لا ينكر عليه، فلم إذا تصرف بتسويد ما  ينتفع به من علوم الشريعة ينكر ويستهجن؟ أما من لا يتأهل لذلك فالإنكار  عليه متجه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ربيع السملالي في كتابه: (زاد الأديب): (كثيرون هم المبحرون في عالم الكتابة؛ لكن، قليلون هم مَنْ يتقنون رسم  عباراتهم بأحاسيس صادقة ودقيقة تجعل القارئ متمسِّكًا بقراءة موضوعاتهم حتى  النهاية دون ملل أو كلل. هذا الإتقان في رسم المشاعر بالكلمات أعدّه نوعًا  من الفنون الأدبية التي تداعب وجدان الآخرين، وتحتوي ذائقاتهم الأدبية رغم  تنوُّعها، فمن مقوِّمات الفن أن يملك الفنان موهبة وجرأة لممارسة هذه  الموهبة، ثم استعدادًا لتطويرها بالبحث عن الوسائل الممكنة لذلك. والكاتب  الذي يملك هذه المقوِّمات يستطيع أن يخلق من الكلمات صورًا وتعابيرَ تعكس  ذوقه الفني ووفرة أدواته التي يستخدمها، بل يجنّدها في سبيل طرح سليم  ومتطوِّر يحاكي الواقع، لكنه متجدِّد باستمرار...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- قال الشيخ علوي السقاف الشافعي المتوفى 1335 فى كتابه: (مختصر الفوائد المكية فيما يحتاجه طلبة الشافعية): (وقال بعضهم: العلم رفيع المقام، شديد المرام، بطئ اللزام، لا يُرى في المنام، ولا يُورث عن الآباء والأعمام؛ فإنه شجرة تُغرس في النفس وتُسقى بالدرس، ويحتاج طالبه إلى زيادة تعب، وإدامة سهر، أفيظن من يقطع نهاره بالجمع وليله بالجماع أن يخرج بذلك فقيهًا؛ هيهات هيهات).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ربيع السملالي -أديب مغربي معاصر-: (ليس حسنًا؛ بل قبيحًا أن تكونَ كاتبًا بارعًا يقتدي بك آلاف من البشر، ولا تقتدي أنتَ بقلمك !).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://majles.alukah.net/t59842/#post840098

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كتبت وقد أيقنت يوم كتابتــــي ... بأن يدي تفنى ويبقى كتابهـا
 فإن كتبت خيرًا ستجزى بمثله ... وإن كتبت شرًا عليها حسابها

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن عبد ربه في مقدمة: (العقد الفريد): (وبعدُ، فإنّ أهلَ كلِّ طبقةٍ وجهابذةَ كلِّ أمّةٍ قد  تكلّموا في الأدب، وتفلسفوا في العلوم على كلّ لسان ومع كلّ زمان، وأنّ كلّ  متكلِّمٍ منهم قد استفرغ غايتَهُ، وبذَلَ جهده، في اختصارِ بديعِ معاني  المتقدِّمين، واختيار جواهر ألفاظ السالفين، وأكثروا في ذلك، حتى احتاجَ  المختصَر منها إلى اختصار والمتخيَّر إلى اختيار).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن عبد ربه في مقدمة: (العقد الفريد): (وقد ألّفتُ هذا الكتاب، وتخيرت جواهره من متخير جواهر  الآداب، ومحصول جوامع البيان، فكان جوهر الجوهر ولباب الألباب، وإنما لي  فيه تأليف الأخبار، وفضل الاختيار، وحسن الاختصار، وما سواه فمأخوذ من أفواه العلماء، ومأثورٌ عن الحكماء والأدباء. واختيار الكلام أصعب من تأليفه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن عبد ربه في مقدمة: (العقد الفريد): (وقد نظرت في بعض الكتب الموضوعة، فوجدتها غير متصرفة في  فنون الأخبار، ولا جامعة لجمل الآثار، فجعلت هذا الكتاب كافيًا شافيًا،  جامعًا لأكثر المعاني التي تجري على أفواه العامة والخاصة، وتدور على ألسنة  الملوك والسُّوْقَة، وحليت كل كتاب منها بشواهد من الشعر، تجانس الأخبار  في معانيها، وتوافقها في مذاهبها؛ ليعلم الناظر في كتابنا هذا أن لمغربنا  على قاصيته وبلدنا على انقطاعه حظًا من المنظوم والمنثور).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن عبد ربه في مقدمة: (العقد الفريد): (تطلّبتُ نظائر الكلام، وأشكال المعاني، وجواهر الحكم، ودروب  الأدب، ونوادر الأمثال، ثم قرنت كل جنس منها إلى جنسه، فجعلته بابًا على  حدته؛ ليستدل الطالب للخبر على موضعه من الكتاب، ونظيره في كل باب).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قلم التأليف أثبت من قلم التفتيش.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال البيساني: (إني رأيتُ أنه لا يكتب إنسانٌ كتابًا في يومه إلا قال في غده: لو غُيرِّ هذا لكان أحسن، ولو زِيدَ هذا لكان يستحسنُ، ولو قدَّم هذا لكان أفضلُ، ولو تُرِك هذا لكان أجم، وهذا من أعظم العبر وهو دليلُ استيلاءِ النقصِ على جُملةِ البشر).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشربيني: (فَمَا كل من صنف أَجَاد، وَلَا كل من قَالَ وفى بالمراد،  وَالْفضل مواهب، وَالنَّاس فِي الْفُنُون مَرَاتِب، وَالنَّاس يتفاوتون فِي  الْفَضَائِل، وَقد تظفر الْأَوَاخِر بِمَا تركته الْأَوَائِل، وَكم ترك  الأول للْآخر، وَكم لله على خلقه من فضل وجود، وكل ذِي نعْمَة، مَحْسُود  والحسود لَا يسود). الاقناع: (1/ 5).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن الهيثم: (من جلالة القلم أنه لم يكتب الله كتاباً إلا به، ولذلك  أقسم به. فالأقلام مطايا الفِطن ورسل الكرام. وقيل: البيان اثنان: بيان  لسان، وبيان بَنَان، ومِن فضل بيان البنان أنَّ ما بيَّنته الأقلام باق على  الأيام، وبيان اللسان تدْرُسه الأعوام).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سهل بن هارون: (القلم أنف الضمير، إذا رعف -أي: نزف- أعلن أسراره، وأبان آثاره).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن أبي دؤاد: (القلم سفير العقل، ورسوله الأنبل، ولسانه الأطول وترجمانه الأفضل).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل: (القلم أصم يسمع النجوى. وأخرس يفصح بالدعوى. وجاهل يعلم الفحوى).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا صاحب القلم واللسان: إذا وعظت فأوجز، وإذا علَّمت فأسهب، وفي الأدب أبلغ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  الطناحي في: (مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب أعمار الأعيان لابن الجوزي): (ثم إني أريد أيضًا أن أؤكد على أن المكتبة العربية كتاب واحد، وأن العلوم يحتاج بعضها إلى بعض، وأنه لا يغني كتاب عن كتاب).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الجاحظ ومشقة تصحيح الكتب:
 قال: (ولربَّما أراد مؤلِّف الكتاب أن يصلِح  تصحيفًا أو كلمةً ساقطة فيكون إنشاء عشرِ ورقاتِ من حرِّ اللفظ وشريفِ  المعاني أيسَرَ عليه من إتمام ذلك النقص حتى يردَّه إلى موضعه من اتِّصال  الكلام). (الحيوان 1/79).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا طالب العلم: (لا تمتهن قلمك؛ فتتبعه بكل ما هب ودب من خسيس القضايا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا طالب العلم: تابع سير العلماء كي تعلم كيف أثرت منغصات الحياة على أقلامهم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الكاتب السوداني: (أمير تاج السر)، في كتابه: (تحت ظل الكتابة: (صـ 193 - 194): (الكاتب العربي مسكين فعلًا، مسكين حين يجد نفسه وقد أصيب بداء لا فكاك منه  ولا علاج له على الإطلاق، مسكين حين يحصي عائدات اجتهاده وسهره،  ومحاولاته  المضنية لصناعة عالم متميز على الورق ولا يعثر على عائد، مسكين حين لا  يسانده وطن، ولا تتصدى  لإعالة  منجزاته مجتمعات مات من أجلها عشرات  المرات، ومسكين جدًا، حين تسن الألسنة في بلاده لتجرمه، وتصفه بالتفاهة لأنه  أشار مجرد إشارة إلى ما أنجزه، كحق مشروع من حقوقه الضائعة * !).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الرافعي في وحي القلم: (فأصبح كلّ من يكتب ينشرُ له، وكلّ من ينشر له  يَعُدُّ نفسه أديبًا، وكلّ من عدَّ نفسه أديبًا جاز له أن يكون صاحب مذهب  ...).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏

"‏ما كان لله يبقى ؛
‏كتبت لله
‏نصحت لله
‏علَّمت لله ...
‏
‏كل ما كان لله يبقى أثره ويُنتفع به ،
‏و كل ما لم يكن لله يضمحِل !".



منقول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أبو بكر الخطيب: (ينبغي أن يكتب الحديث بالسواد؛ ثم الحبر خاصة دون المداد لأن السواد أصبغ  الألوان، والحبر أبقاها على مر الدهور. وهو آلة ذوي العلم، وعدة أهل  المعرفة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ذكر عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل حدثني أبي قال :  رآني الشافعي وأنا في مجلسه وعلى قميصي حبر وأنا أخفيه ؛ فقال لم تخفيه  وتستره ؟ إن الحبر على الثوب من المروءة لأن صورته في الأبصار سواد ، وفي  البصائر بياض. 

  وقال خالد بن زيد : الحبر في ثوب صاحب الحديث مثل الخلوق في ثوب العروس. 

وأخذ هذا أبو عبد الله البلوى فقال : 

مداد المحابر طيب الرجال ... وطيب النساء من الزعفران
فهذا يليق بأثواب ذا ... وهذا يليق بثوب الحصان

   وذكر الماوردي  أن عبد الله بن سليمان حكى ؛ رأى على بعض ثيابه أثر صفرة ؛ فأخذ من مداد  الدواة وطلاه به ، ثم قال : المداد بنا أحسن من الزعفران ؛ وأنشد : 

إنما الزعفران عطر العذارى ... ومداد الدوي عطر الرجال

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن قتيبة في الأخبار: (لا تستنكف أن تأخذ عن الحديث سناً لحداثته، ولا  عن الصغير قدرا لخساسته، ولا عن الأمَة الوكعاء لجهلها، فضلاً عن غيرها.  فإن العلم ضالةُ المؤمن، من حيث أخذه نفعه، ولن يزري بالحق أن تسمعه من  المشركين، ولا بالنصيحة أن تستنبط من الكاشحين، ولا يضيرالحسناء أطمارها،  ولا بنات الأصداف أصدافها، ولا الذهبَ الإبريزَ مخرجُه من كِبا، ومن ترك  أخذ الحسن من موضع أضاع الفرصة، والفرص تمر مر السحاب).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن المقفع في الأدب الكبير: (إن سمعتَ من صاحبك كلامًا أو رأيت منه  رأيًا يعجبك فلا تنتحله تزينًا به عند الناس، واكتف من التزين بأن تجتني  الصواب إذا سمعته، وتنسبه إلى صاحبه، واعلم أن انتحالك ذلك مسخطةٌ لصاحبك،  وأن فيه مع ذلك عارًا وسخفًا).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال ابن المقفع في الأدب الكبير: (إن سمعتَ من صاحبك كلامًا أو رأيت منه  رأيًا يعجبك فلا تنتحله تزينًا به عند الناس، واكتف من التزين بأن تجتني  الصواب إذا سمعته، وتنسبه إلى صاحبه، واعلم أن انتحالك ذلك مسخطةٌ لصاحبك،  وأن فيه مع ذلك عارًا وسخفًا).



في زمن النسخ واللصق، ظهر الأمر جليا. الله المستعان  
قال أحد العلماء: "من بركة العلم عزو كل قول إلى قائلة".
لذلك إذا أمسكت القلم فانتبه...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> في زمن النسخ واللصق، ظهر الأمر جليا. الله المستعان  
> قال أحد العلماء: "من بركة العلم عزو كل قول إلى قائلة".
> لذلك إذا أمسكت القلم فانتبه...


أحسنتم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب [1/65] تعليقاً على حديث "إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من إحدى ثلاث..." الحديث، قال:

" وناسخ العلم النافع له أجره وأجر من قرأه أو نسخه أو عمل به من بعده ما بقي خطه والعمل به؛ لهذا الحديث وأمثاله، وناسخ غير النافع مما يوجب الإثم، عليه وزره ووزر من قرأه أو نسخه أو عمل به من بعده ما بقي خطه والعمل به؛ لما تقدم من الأحاديث { من سن سنة حسنة أو سيئة }، والله اعلم ".



منقول

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*والله إنها لدرر جزى الله غواصنا أبا البراء ونفع به.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *والله إنها لدرر جزى الله غواصنا أبا البراء ونفع به.*


وجزاك مثله، وسترنا الله وإياك.

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*"بالكتابة جمع القرآن، وحفظت الألسن والآثار، ووكدت العهود، وأثبتت الحقوق، وسيقت التواريخ، وبقيت الصكوك، وأمن الإنسان النسيان، وقيدت الشهادات، وأنزل الله في ذلك آية الدين وهي أطول آية في القرآن."*
*أدب الكتاب للصولي.*

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

**** بعض ما ذكر في فضل القلم.***
قال أحمد بن يوسف: " القلم لسان البصر يناجيه بما استتر عن الأسماع، إذا نسخ حلله، وأودعها حكمه ".*
*وقال ابن المقفع: القلم بريد القلب " وقال أبو دلف: " القلم صائغ الكلام ويفرغ ما يجمعه العلم ".
وقال الجاحظ: " الدواة منهل، والقلم ماتح، والكتاب عطن ".
وقال سهل بن هارون: " القلم أنف الضمير، إذا رعف أعلن أسراره، وأبان آثاره ".
وقال عمرو بن مسعدة: " الأقلام مطايا الفطن ".
وقال المأمون: " لله در القلم، كيف يحوك وشي المملكة ".
وقال جالينوس: " القلم طبيب المنطق " فوصفه من جهة صناعته.
وقال أحمد بن عبد الله: " القلم راقد في الأفئدة. مستيقظ في الأفواه ".
وقيل: " عقول الرجال تحت أقلامها ".
وقال آخر: " القلم أصم يسمع النجوى. وأخرس يفصح بالدعوى. وجاهل يعلم الفحوى ".
وقال أحمد بن يوسف: " عبرات الأقلام في خدود كتبتها أحسن من عبرات الغواني في صحون خدودها.*
*وقال العتابي: " الأقلام مطايا الأذهان ".
وقال عبد الحميد: " القلم شجرة ثمرتها الألفاظ، والفكر بحر لؤلؤه الحكمة ".
وقيل: " بري القلم تروى القلوب الظمئة ".
وقال ابن المقفع: " القلم بريد القلب يخبر بالخبر، وينظر بلا نظر ".
وقال ابن أبي دؤاد: " القلم سفير العقل، ورسوله الأنبل، ولسانه الأطول وترجمانه الأفضل ".
وقال ابن أبي دؤاد: " القلم الدنيا والآخرة ".
وقال آخر: " بنوء القلم تصوب الحكمة ".
وقال ابن ميثم: " من جلالة شأن القلم أنه لم يكتب لله تعالى كتاب قط إلا به ".
**نفس المصدر.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> **** بعض ما ذكر في فضل القلم.***
> قال أحمد بن يوسف: " القلم لسان البصر يناجيه بما استتر عن الأسماع، إذا نسخ حلله، وأودعها حكمه ".*
> *وقال ابن المقفع: القلم بريد القلب " وقال أبو دلف: " القلم صائغ الكلام ويفرغ ما يجمعه العلم ".
> وقال الجاحظ: " الدواة منهل، والقلم ماتح، والكتاب عطن ".
> وقال سهل بن هارون: " القلم أنف الضمير، إذا رعف أعلن أسراره، وأبان آثاره ".
> وقال عمرو بن مسعدة: " الأقلام مطايا الفطن ".
> وقال المأمون: " لله در القلم، كيف يحوك وشي المملكة ".
> وقال جالينوس: " القلم طبيب المنطق " فوصفه من جهة صناعته.
> وقال أحمد بن عبد الله: " القلم راقد في الأفئدة. مستيقظ في الأفواه ".
> ...


جزاك الله خيرًا، نقولات مفيدة وماتعة

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وهل فتح باب السفينة إلاك أيها الغواص جزيت وكفيت ومن النار وقيت.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *وهل فتح باب السفينة إلاك أيها الغواص جزيت وكفيت ومن النار وقيت.*


آمين وإياك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المتنبي:
 إنما تنجح المقالة في المرء ... إذا صادفت هوى في الفؤاد !

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الدكتور إبراهيم الكيلاني وهو يخاطب صديقه في كتابه: (الأوراق) قائلاً:

  (واعلم يا صديقي أنَّ صناعة الأدب تقوم على ثلاثِ دعائم: الموهبة،  والاكتساب، والأُسلوب، فما هي هذه الموهبة التي يتحدث عنها الناس،  فيُنْزِلونها منزلة الأصل من الفرع؛ بل الرُّوح من البدن؟!

 إنها  الشمس التي يشع ضياؤها في ديجور نفسك، هي ذلك النسيم الذي يحمل إليك الحنين  والتَّطَلُّع إلى المجهول، هي الهزَّة التي تعتريك إزاء منظَرٍ جميل، أو  لوحة فنية رائعة، هي الثورة الجامحة التي تغلفك أمام مآسي الظلم  والاستبداد، هي الدفعة الصاعدة من أعماق  كِيانك، تسوق في طريقها الدمع إلى عينيك، والقُشَعْريرةَ إلى جِلْدك عند  سماع خُطبةٍ صادقةٍ، أو قصيدةٍ مؤثّرةٍ، أو نغمٍ حزينٍ، هي تلك القُوَّة  الخفيَّة التي تحول دون انغلاق أبواب نفسك وذهنك، فتدعها مفتوحة على  مصاريعها لكل فكرة خيِّرة أو مَثَل أعلى، أو عمل نبيل، هي تلك النفحة  العلوية التي ترفعك فوق صخب الدنيا، وصراع البقاء الدامي، وحقارات البشر  لتعيش هنيهات في أجْواء المحبَّة والتَّسامُح والعطاء، هي ذلك الصوت  الخافت، الذي يهمس بإلحاح في أُذُنَيْكَ كلَّما استَفَاضَتْ نَفْسُك بما  رأت وسمعت وشعرت، قائلاً: اكتب، اكتب، اكتب.

  ولا تتوهَّمن أن هذه الحماسة المنشودة عند المشتغلين بصناعة الأدب تفرض  عليك تصيُّد الخواطر العابرة، والأحاسيس الآبقة، والمشاعر المُنْسَابة  عَبْرَ الحياة النفسية؛ فإنَّ في هذا إرهافًا للأديب، وتوزُّعًا لقلبه،  وتبديدًا لطاقته المبدِعة؛ بلْ يَنْبَغِي لَكَ أنْ تكُون في بعض ساعات  وَحدتك، في ليلك ونهارك واعيًا، تَجمَع إلى الحماسة الرَّويَّةَ، وإلى  الثورة التَّأمُّلَ، وإلى الفَيْضِ التَّدَبُّرَ، وإلى الخيالِ الجَامِحِ  العقلَ النفَّاذ من خلال الحُجُب والظواهر الخادعة، إلى حقائق الأشياء  وبواطن الأمور.
واعلم يا صديقي أن لعالمنا الذي نعيش فيه وجهين:  وجهًا جميلاً، مشرقًا، ضاحكًا يحمل على التفاؤل والإقبال والعطاء، ووجهًا  قاتمًا، دميمًا، مليئًا بالأخاديد التي حفرتها الآفات النفسية، والعاهات  الخُلُقية؛ من حِقْدٍ ولُؤْم وحسد ونذالة، فلا تدع هذه البشاعات والحقارات،  وأنت في مُستَهَلّ حياتِكَ الأدبِيَّة، تَحْمِلُ إلى قَلْبِكَ اليَأْس  مِنَ الإِنْسان، وغير ذلك من المثبطات، التي تحبب إليك القعود والانهزام،  وتَحُول دون سيرك قُدُمًا نحو تكامل الذات، وتفتُّح الأصالة.

واعلم  أنكَ منذ رضيتَ أن تكون أديبًا، قد ألزمت نفسك بحَمْل أعباء الرسالة، التي  قد تنوء تحتها، أو يثقل عِبؤها منكبَيكَ، فأنت ينبوع نميرٌ للعطاش، وخبز  شهيٌّ للجياع، وجمرةٌ متقدة للمقرورين، وألقٌ ساطعٌ للضالّين على طريق  الوجود ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قواعد وفوائد في اختيار موضوع البحث العلمي:
 لا تبحث عما هو مبحوث، إلا للإضافة أو استداكٍ، لا تبحث  فيما لا تحسنه، ابحث عن الميسور دون المعسور، لا تبحث فيما ليس واقعًا.
 والباحث  الناجح من جعل نصب عينيه قصد البحث عن الإفادة وليس الشهادة.
والبحث رسالة وأمانة لهذا يجب التعامل معها بهذا الوعي، التعويل على الكتاب  الورقي بدل الكتاب الرقمي إن أمكن تحصيله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أبو علي الزجاجي: (حقيقٌ على كلٍّ مَستَهْدِفٍ عقلَهُ للناس ومُعَرِّضٌ  مِقدارَه من العلم للمُعايَرَة والموازنة بتعرُّضِه بتصنيف كتاب في فن من  فنون العلم؛ أيّ فن كان من جِد أو هزْل، أن يُثابِرَ على صَوْن ما صانَه  طول عمره من جاهه وعقله ومحله، ويُجهدَ نفسَه في سَتْر ما سَتَرَتْه الأيام  مِن خَفِيِّ أسراره، وغامض أخباره؛ لأنه قبل تكلُّفه ذلك في سِتْرٍ كثيفٍ  وصوْن كَثيفٍ وحِرزٍ مَنيعٍ من إحالة المِحنة عليه، وإطلاق الألسنة في  الإفاضة في نشر مقابحه ومحاسنه).  [الإيضاح في علل النحو: (صـ 37 – 38)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن جني: (هذا كتابٌ لم أزل على فارط الحال، وتقادم الوقت، ملاحِظًا له، عاكِفَ الفكر  عليه، منجَذِبَ الرأي والرَّوِيَّة إليه، وَادّاً أن أجدَ مهمَلاً أصِلُه  به، أو خَلَلاً أَرتِقُه بعمله، والوقت يزداد بنواديه ضَيْقًا، ولا يَنهَج  لي إلى الابتداء طريقًا). [الخصائص لابن جني: (صـ 1)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ويكره التأليف من مقصر ... كذاك إبراز سوى المحرر

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بكم، استئذنكم بنسخ ولصق وتصرف بسيط ، لبعض مشاركاتكم؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم، استئذنكم بنسخ ولصق وتصرف بسيط ، لبعض مشاركاتكم؟


على الرحب والسعة
وبكم نفعنا الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


آمين وجزاكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول المنفلوطي في كتابه: (النظرات): (صـ 32 - 33): (أن خير ما ينتفع به  الأديب من أدبه أن يترك يوم وداعه لهذه الدنيا صفحة يقرأ فيها الناظرون في  تاريخه من بعده من أبنائه وشيعته وذوي رحمه صورة نفسه، ومضطرب آماله، ومسرح  أحلامه، فإذا كان كل شأنه في حياته أن يكون مرآة تتقلب فيها مختلفات الصور  أو وفيعة تتمسح بها أعواد الأقلام كان خسرانه عظيما لا يقوم به كل ما يربح  الرابحون من مال أو يؤثلون من جاه، والتاريخ أضن من أن يحفظ بين دفتيه من  مجد الأدباء إلا مجد أولئك الذي يودعون  نفوسهم صفحات كتبهم، ثم يموتون وقد تركوها نقية بيضاء من بعدهم، وحياة  الكاتب بحياة كتابته في نفوس قرائها، ولا تحيا كتابة كاتب سيعلم الناس من  أمره بعد قليل أنه يكذبهم عن نفسه وعن أنفسهم، وأنه روَّاغ متخلّج  يأمرهم  اليوم بما ينهاهم عنه غدًا، ويرى في ساعة ما لا يرى في أخرى، وأنه يستبكى  ولا يبكي، ويسترحم ولا يرحم، ويحرك النفوس وهو ساكن، ويثير الثائرة وهو  سالم، فيستريبون به، ويحارون في مصادره وموارده، ثم يحملون أمره على شر  حاليه، ثم ينقطع ما بينهم وبينه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول المنفلوطي في كتابه: (النظرات): (صـ 31): (فذلك ما تراه في رسائل  النظرات منتثرًا ههنا وههنا قد شعر به قلبي، ففاض به قلمي من حيث لا أكذب  الناس عن نفسي، ولا أكذب نفسي عنها، ولو كان بي أن أكذبهم لكذبتهم فيما  يرضيهم، وما أعلم أني أتحظاهم به، وأنال به الأثرة الخالدة في نفوسهم).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وفقكم الله


آمين، وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

في جامع بيان العلم وفضله: (1/ 249):
292 - وَجَدْتُ فِي كِتَابِ أَبِي رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ بِخَطِّهِ حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى بْنِ عِيسَى الْحَضْرَمِيُّ، نا أَبُو الطَّاهِرِ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ مُعْتَمِرَ بْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ يَقُولُ: كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ أَبِي، وَأَنَا بِالْكُوفَةِ: (يَا بُنَيَّ اشْتَرِ الْوَرَقَ وَاكْتُبِ الْحَدِيثَ؛ فَإِنَّ الْعِلْمَ يَبْقَى وَالدَّنَانِيرَ تَذْهَبُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ويكره التأليف من مقصر ... كذاك إبراز سوى المحرر


وما الأديب إلا: من طاوعه قلمه في استخراج طوايا وخبايا نفسه، وكبح جماح ما يدور حوله. [لكاتبه]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الدكتور عبد العزيز الحربي في ختام كتابه: [خاطرات: (صـ 175)]: (هذه التّصانيف التي يكتبها المرء كالآباء والأبناء الذين قال الله فيهم: (لا تدرون أيهم أقرب لكم نفعًا) [النساء : 11]
 فربما حضرت النّية في أحدها ، وصدق الإخلاص فيه ما لم يصدق في غيره؛ فنال به ثوابَ الدنيا، وحسن ثواب  الآخرة، وحسنت عاقبته).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
"سنرحل ويبقى الأثر"*

"اللهم أحسن خاتمنا ، واجعل عاقبة أمرنا إلى خير ،
 وتوفنا على الإيمان ، اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا غير غضبان ، 
واغفر لنا جميع الذنوب والأخطاء والعصيان ،
 وأدخلنا الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب ،
 إنك على كل شيء قدير".

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> "سنرحل ويبقى الأثر"*
> 
> "اللهم أحسن خاتمنا ، واجعل عاقبة أمرنا إلى خير ،
>  وتوفنا على الإيمان ، اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا غير غضبان ، 
> واغفر لنا جميع الذنوب والأخطاء والعصيان ،
>  وأدخلنا الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب ،
>  إنك على كل شيء قدير".


آمين
وصدق القائل:
وما من كــاتب إلا سيفنى … ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداه
فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيء … يسرك يوم القيامه أن تراه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الدكتور رمضان عبد التواب: (ولقد تبين لي بعد ربع قرن من الزمان، في علاج النصوص القديمة، وتحقيقها، ونشرها؛ أن معرفة هذا الفن أمر لا يستغنى عنه كل من عالج نصًا من هذه النصوص القديمة؛ في بحث، أو دراسة، أو نشر؛ وقديمًا قالوا:
لا يعرف الشوق إلا من يكابده ...
وأنا أقول: لا يعرف الشوق إلا من يخوض هذا الميدان الصعب، ميدان تحقيق النصوص، ولقد ظن بعض أدعياء العلم أن تحقيق النصوص ونشرها عمل هين سهل، وما درى هؤلاء أن المحقق الأمين قد يقضي ليلة كاملة في تصحيح كلمة، أو إقامة عبارة، أو تخريج بيت من الشعر، أو البحث عن عَلَم من الأعلام في كتب التراجم والطبقات ...). [مناهج تحقيق التراث: (صـ 3)].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


وجزاكم، وبكم نفعنا الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هنيئا لمن كان قلمه طوع قلبه وبنانه !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بعض البلغاء: (أُحذركم من التقعير والتَعمُّق في القول وعليكم بمحاسن الألفاظ والمعاني المستخفة والمستملحة، فإن المعنى المليح إذا كُسي لفظًا حسنًا وأعاره البليغ مخرجًا سهلًًا كان في قلب السامع أحلى ولصدره أملأُ). [جواهر الأدب في أدبيات وإنشاء لغة العرب: (1/ 19)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال البستي:
إذا انقادَ الكلام فقدْهُ عفوًا ... إلى ما تشتهيه من المعاني
ولا تُكـرِه بَيَانَك إن تأبَّى ... فلا إكراه في دين البيـان

----------

